# Accepting consignments at my B&M



## Tabitha (May 19, 2008)

I am gearing up for spring & would love some new consignment items! My craft mall sells everything from book marks to oil paintings, handbags to baby booties, sock moneys to fine jewelry. If you make somthing and would be intersted in me selling it in B&M please contact me. 

You can see my shop here: http://texasartspot.com/

I already make bath & body items so I have that covered  but I do not make CP or bath salts so those would be a welcomed addition to my shop. 

I have a contract you may look over to view my terms. 

In a nut shell it works like this: 
You ship your items to me. 
You set the retail price. 
When an item sells you get a check for 70% of the sales price. 
After 6 months if you have any items remaining I will ship your items back to you at my expense *unless* we both agree to continue the relationship.


----------



## stepibarra (May 20, 2008)

Tabitha, I am not much on geography,LOL. From Houston, where is Corsicana?


----------



## Tabitha (May 20, 2008)

Just ahop & a skip  :wink: .

We are on HWY 45, 1 hour S of Dallas.  Hwy 45 connects Dallas to Houston.


----------



## digit (May 21, 2008)

What about quilts, big and small?

Digit


----------



## stepibarra (May 21, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Just ahop & a skip  :wink: .
> 
> We are on HWY 45, 1 hour S of Dallas.  Hwy 45 connects Dallas to Houston.



Oh ok. Are you taking any kind of mp soaps?


----------



## Tabitha (May 22, 2008)

You have PMs


----------



## Woodi (May 22, 2008)

Hi Tabitha!

I did that with a shop here called "Crafters' Marketplace". We were selling folk art Santas at the time, which were pointy and tall, so they were difficult to ship from home. They were also impossible to steal from the store (where theft is a big issue). Have you looked into that aspect? In this store, there were only 2 clerks, at the front handling cash. Nobody was supervising the shoppers, who could crouch down, stuff their pockets or purses with small stuff. Jewelers put their wares in locked glass cases which had to be opened with a key by the cashiers.

Good luck to you! Hope it works out.


----------



## Tabitha (May 22, 2008)

We have been open just over 2 years & have had only 1 theft.  Our bigger problem is small children w/ sticky candy/chocolate coated fingers. For this reason we have a nice large play room to keep those grubby little fingers busy   . 

For the most part, when shoppers come in we walk w/ them through the shop & give them little stories about each artist/crafter. _Unfortunatley_ we are not over run w/ customers yet so I always know how many people are in the shop & exactly where they are. I am 6 foot tall & all the shelving we built 5ft or lower so I could see over the tops of everything.

My check-out area is in the center of my shop too so I can see 360 degrees around me at all time. More expensive & smaller items are on lowe tables & cases around the check-out area. 

Like I said in 2 years we have had 1 item stolen. It was a $20.00 value cowboy made out of horse shoes. We paid the crafter for the item as if it had been sold. We also knew who took it & when they took it, phoned the police & tailed them untill they were picked up. We did not approach them because we knew the man had a hunting knife in his pants  :shock: . They did not have the item on them. They must have stashed it somewhere.

You can see my shop here: www.texasartspot.com


----------



## Tabitha (May 26, 2008)

I still need stuff...


----------



## Lane (May 27, 2008)

I'm still suppose to send stuff...


----------



## beadella (Jun 12, 2008)

Tabitha,

Has anyone offered jewelry items, namely earrings, bracelets, pendants, etc??  I have been doing all that since '99, so I have pretty good experience under my belt.   

I normally wouldn't do consignment, but the way you described your situation sounds like you have all of the usual neg's taken care of.  I would be happy to send scans, and even a sample or 2 if you like, but so far I have had a DISMAL time trying to post pics to this place!! :cry: 

I understand that with something that is as dodgey as handmade jewelry can be, that you would at least need to see pics, so I am plenty willin' to send them...........

thanx oodles either way,

Della


----------

